# Converting a Bedroom into Tegu Enclosure?



## MrRobandErica (Nov 8, 2009)

I posted this in a different spot but I better post it here... 

We were thinking of making one of the extra bedrooms we will have into one big Tegu enclosure. I think it's possible but will take some work. Any ideas or tips? Thanks!


----------



## Dom3rd (Nov 8, 2009)

you could easily just section part of it off for the tegu that way you could still use it for something else if need be


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 8, 2009)

You could line the floor with shower boardand part way up the wall. Then caulk the edges and fill it with substrate.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been wondering---as adults do they need a enclosed enclosure?

Or would something like this work--since they stop climbing once their bodies fill out and the get too heavy. Like, sectioning off part of a room, but not having a top on the enclosure?


----------



## Zilch (Nov 8, 2009)

They don't particularly need to be enclosed, they just need to be in a secure place where they can't hurt themselves or get into anything dangerous. They also still require a controlled climate, a place to dig, UV lights, and controlled humidity. Those things are much easily accomplished in an actual enclosure, but it probably isn't impossible to do in a room either.


----------



## Fork (Nov 8, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I've been wondering---as adults do they need a enclosed enclosure?
> 
> Or would something like this work--since they stop climbing once their bodies fill out and the get too heavy. Like, sectioning off part of a room, but not having a top on the enclosure?



Hey, sorry to be off topic but, Meg90 did you get my PM? Just wondering  if you get back to me I'd appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## BOOZER (Nov 9, 2009)

seal the walls extra well cause all that humidity will destroy them. cant stress that enough!!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2009)

my idea was to make a huge walk in closet a tegu closet llol my close is like 8 by 4 i think.... was thinking to make the floor with plastic lining then put some type of tegu proof wood over that and over the walls.... then put one of those big plastic swimming pools in there filled with cypress mulch and have 2 basking spots etc etc etc.... prolly wont ever actually do it but sounded like a cool idea


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 22, 2009)

I was thinking about having my hubby do this when I get a Tegu.. But I wasn't exactly sure how to go about it, or if it was do-able.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 22, 2009)

the only thing about an open air type inclosure in doors is a major rank smell in the house when the tegu defecates. other then that it should be pretty easy..


----------



## reptastic (Dec 23, 2009)

i have converted a small bedroom in to an enclosure for my female tegu she has a basking spot with uvb, a large cat litter pan for her to soak in, a small box with substrate to dig in, a moist hide and i use a humidifier to keep the humidity up. granted this is only temporaryi didnt want to build a huge enclosurs and then have to take it apart in a few weeks and then rebuild it since ill be moving soon. but so far it has worked well, my only problem is the room is carpeted and she will pull it up and go underneath it. i have no problems with her going potty most days she goes in the tub anyways. and since it has gotten really cold i keep my other reptiles on there now because the room stays between 80 and 90 degrees with the humidity at 50-80% and she has been in there for about 2 months now with no problems.


----------

